# Notes from the RailPAC-NARP Steel Wheels in California Conference



## CHamilton (Nov 17, 2014)

Notes from the RailPAC-NARP Steel Wheels in California Conference 

I'm posting this here, since much of the discussion centered on the California HSR project, although other topics were covered as well.

Thanks to Alice for the meeting notes I used to write the post, and also for collecting and distributing the speakers' presentations.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 17, 2014)

1) The first NARP presentation has an interesting cost breakdown on it from the Amtrak F&B presentation. 24% of all costs belong to non-food OBS? Even for as much as I slam long distance trains and their huge labor costs, that seems absurd. Did they somehow include T&E in there?

2) Seriously, they invited Selden? That guy is a complete hack.


----------



## firstcultural (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the information! Do you know if they mentioned what time of day the proposed additional Oakland - Bakersfield trip would depart from Oakland?


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 30, 2014)

They may have, but I don't recall. Alice might remember.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 30, 2014)

Did they make a decision on whether or not to do it as a mid-corridor trip starting and ending in Merced?


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 30, 2014)

The mid corridor option is definitely being considered, but I believe that no decision has been made yet.


----------

